# Raise awareness of this so it will be in the news!



## Dan33d (Oct 13, 2012)

We need to contact people that research this I'll ness or at least have someone go in BBC or itv news the raise awareness and talk about it because I'm sure there are many more people like us out there who need the help


----------



## Cameron123 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the only way it will get in the news at this point is if someone went on a roof top with a gun and shot a bunch of people and when the cops asked the guy why he'd say "Cuz of DP!!".


----------



## WalkingTheLine (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Dan - it totally agree. See my post here; http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/34286-charity-for-raising-awareness-of-dp-looking-for-trustees/

If you have any ideas/ want to help in any way then that would be great!

Thanks,

WTL


----------

